# Rbp's Acting Wild And Getting Injured



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Sometimes there will be something that will freak out my reds and they will dart across the tank and freak out a bit and huddle in the corner. It is almost like a group mentality where if one does it, they all follow suit. It also seems like when one freaks out, it'll scare the others. When they do this they shoot across the back side of the tank where the intakes for my filters are along with the heater. This causes them to get kind of cut up on the sides right after their gills. I have dosed with salt and then some melafix. How can I stop this and or help them out?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Used to happen a lot when I first got my reds, now its becoming less and less common.

Spending time with your fish is the only way to get them less skittish.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

MPG said:


> Used to happen a lot when I first got my reds, now its becoming less and less common.
> 
> Spending time with your fish is the only way to get them less skittish.


X2, I had the same problem a few months back but I just dimmed the lights, removed all the driftwood because of territory issues and spent a hour in front of the tank everyday. This helped them be less skiddish, but they still dart but not as fast or as far now. Hand feeding also helps if you arnt already. Take care and good luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Dim your lights and slowly work your way up. Also maybe adding some more hiding spots would help. Other then that, I agree with what MPG said.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok cool, thanks guys. I spend time watching tv and hanging out in the same room for usually about an hour a night and I am only a few feet away from the tank so they should be used to commotion at least. I also redid the tank with new sand and I rearranged the lights so the light is more evenly spread out. The black sand also absorbs some of the light which helps make it less bright.

I havent thought about hand feeding them. I used to do it to my shovelnose and it was awesome. I will have to give that a try.


----------

